# what is best snorkel for 09 brute 750i



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wondering what is the best snorkel for a 2009 kawasaki brute force 750i hardwoods. I have been looking at the extreme snorkels and was wondering if anyone has used them and how well do they work. any recomendations?


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

get instructions off this site and do it urself.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

BIGPUN said:


> get instructions off this site and do it urself.


:agreed:

Goto Lowes or any hardware store that you have close to you that carries 2" abs or PVC plastic pipe and fittings. Total cost of materials should run you somewhere around $80.00 or less.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

the best is MIMB...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep!

build your own & save your money. You can use the instructions on our website under "how to" www.mudinmyblood.com/howto.html dont waste ur money on those kits its a joke. the only difference is ur stuff comes in a box & costs you $200


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Those snorks are the same as the M.I.M.B. snorks and about $120 cheaper hear!!! go to the how-to's as posted above


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

thank you I will give it a try. 

This MIMB snorkel it will work on a new 09 750i with fuel injection with no problems?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

it should.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Long as you keep your stock exhaust yes, if you change your exhaust you are going to need to get a programmer for the EFI.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

almost everyone on here has done there snorkels the mimb way. and no u dnt have to get a programmer for it


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone was just making sure everything on the MIMB snorkel worked the same since the 09's are fuel injected.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 07 and used these instructions. I also used the same instructions for my friend's 09. Everything is the same.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I used them for mine and didn't need a programmer even when I got my new exhaust I just wanted the programmer for better throttle response I have snorkled 5 bikes the MIMB way and all have turned out flawless MIMB rules!!!


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i have a 09 and used the mimb snorks works fine no complaints


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:

I tell you what, seeing all this is payment enough for the time I spend puttin all that together. :rockn: 

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks and i aint done mine yet,wonder if you just do the airbox,i dont ride much deep stuff just want to protect the engine?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I will say this, I frequent 3 other forums, and they all say to snorkel the MIMB way, so that says alot right there, I done mine the MIMB, but had to do a little differnt due to the 650 SRA being differant thand the 650i's and 750i's. Still the same thoery, and I couldn't be happier with my snorkels, they have paid for themselves several times over.

Sandman, to answer your question, the CVT intake is basiclly in the same area as the air box intake, and the CVT intake is right under the front of the seat at the base of the air box, so my thoughts would be, since you all ready have all of the plastics off, I would go ahead and do the CVT intake, exhaust, and air box, and be done with it. JMO.


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

I did the mudinmyblood snorkel and it was easy to follow and cost under 100!!! Took about 3hrs to do!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn:
> 
> I tell you what, seeing all this is payment enough for the time I spend puttin all that together. :rockn:
> 
> THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Told ya the name recognition would make it take off..... and it did. Great job Jon! :bigok:


----------

